# Report: Nissan Launches 40th Anniversary Edition 370Z



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

To celebrate 40 years since the original 240Z landed in North American, Nissan has announced a limited edition 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition model. Starting out as a well-equipped manual-transmission Touring model, this limited edition vehicle also gets the Sport Package, which includes the SynchroRev Match transmission, a front lip spoiler and rear spoiler, Nissan's impressive sort brakes, a limited slip differential and 19-inch Rays forged wheels.

Added to this is a special "40th Quartz" paint job and a red leather interior. Other highlights include red brake calipers; a high luster smoked wheel finish; 40th Anniversary badges on the rear hatch and front strut tower brace; red painted door trim; red stitching on the center stack, shift boot and steering wheel; 40th Anniversay stitching on the seatbacks and floormats; a plaque of authenticity and a special car cover.

The 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition will go on sale next spring, with ricing released closer to the release date.

More: *Report: Nissan Launches 40th Anniversary Edition 370Z* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*Hell Yeah!*

Loved the 350Z, will definitely think about trading that in for this one though.. looks awesome!


----------

